# Tybee Area



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

Went out Sat. into oyster creek with some hermit crabs near the oyster beds but had little luck. Wind was blowing a good bit, the tide current was strong, and overcast skys made for an early return to the docks till the next day.

On Sun. went to the inlet just east of bull river coming out of Lazarretto(sp?) Creek and hooked up with some trout with live bait fish. Saw what looked like tailing reds, although this would be the first time I have ever seen tailing reds, but could not get close enough to them to try and cast. Great weather on Sun and left me dying to get back out next weekend. Finished it up with a few PBR's at Loco's, ah what a finish. 

Bait was running plentiful in the back rivers and with one castnet throw you could get several dozen at a time. All in all, a fun weekend out in the boat but I'm still eager to find my first red.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Hey man..................sorry, been fishing/having company the last few weekends     ...........just have not had to time to post. I have been having varying degrees of success..........but learning a lot each time out anyway.

Cool........sounds like like you really enjoyed your weekend. I still have not been up in Oyster Creek yet. I have been concentrating my efforts in the Back River and Warsaw Sound areas. Hermit crabs for bait???.............Thats new to me. You don't mean fiddler or blue crabs do ya?

Yep', been talking with a guy who has fished Bull River for many years and he has told me about 2-3 good places for Trout in the area you described. 

I have been doing well with Flounder(Back River) and sharks(Warsaw Sound) lately...........with an occasional Trout. Having to play tour guide for company a lot lately, but should be back in the full throttle fishing mode this weekend.

And yep' the PBR's have been going down easy for me all so.

First red.............try blue crab quarters and or fresh mullet chunks on the sand bar/mud flat just before Jacks Cut........between the two points that have live Oyster beds with mud/grass banks between them.   Got a hot tip yesterday bout' that area..............start fishing when the water comes out of the grass till low.

Good luck.


----------



## SameOle (Aug 25, 2005)

*Fatback*

Yup, sorry bout that. Fiddler crabs. When I get to work my mind starts to scramble and very little sense ever comes out of it. Thanks for the tip about the reds, if I can come across some blue crabs I'll definately try it. When I was on oyster creek a couple of other boats came to their spots but I couldn't really see how they were doing. Anyway, cant wait till this weekend comes around to get back out there. My only dillema(sp?) is that I'm a hugh soccer fan and the almighty World Cup starts this Fri. Gee, I have to choose between watching sports or fishing, this weekends gonna be rough.

Also, one question I do have that I'm trying to figure out, are you familiar at all with throwing a cast net for shrimp in the back rivers. I would like to figure out where I can so this and be succesful for both bait and food. Anyway, thanks and take it easy.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Soccer........................   Tape it and still go fishing.


Have not really tried for shrimp from the boat yet. But I have lots of experience from shore/dock. The Brown shrimp should be showing up in the creeks any time, if not already here. The white shrimp have all ready done there thing and will return in the cooler months. The shrimp will be on the smaller size for a while and by fall will reach eat'n size. It's easy to do and soon they will be real plentiful. Some of those feeder creeks that dump into Lazzarato before you get to the mud banks should be a good spot. Or go to any shallow areas/feeder creeks of your choosing. You can blind cast for them or look for them for targeted throws. When looking for a school of them, look for "v" shaped ripples in the water a few feet across that kinda start......stop......change diriction.........stop........and start. If its choppy you can't see um too good. Use a 3/8 mesh for bait size and in a few months switch to 1/2 mesh for eat'n size. Watch out and do not cast on top of oyster racks...........I have messed up several nets that way.

Have fun and good luck.


----------

